# New AR DPMS Panther



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Picked up my DPMS Panther the other day, got to shoot it today, it has standard flip up Magpul sights, it's a little high at fifty yards, gotta learn how to adjust the front sight first. Put 30 rounds through it all steel case absolutely zero problems. I traded in my steel mag for a Hexmag, I also picked up a Magpul PMAG 30 round at the store and I had ordered a 40 round PMAG and a Surefire 100 round mag for it. I run exclusively 40 round PMAG's for my Stag, gonna do a little experimenting with this one though with some new mags ect.. 



Pictured is my Stevens 320 and Glock 20


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks great should serve you well. That Stevens 320 is a well kept secret of affordable shot guns that will get the job done also.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info Grinch, but I failed to perceive any form of question? So it's rather difficult to add any further input than Thanks for the Memories!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Use a nail or the tip of a bullet to adjust the front sight. Push the pin down and rotate which ever way you need it to go. Remember, moving the post down moves the point of impact up when dealing with the front sight.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good Sir.


----------

